# Anyone use this cage?



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey guys. 
Since one of my rats (Kylie) is no longer able to use her back legs, both veterinarians I took her to said to put my girls into a single level cage. I posted a thread before about this, and received some great feedback. I thinking about getting this cage, http://www.petco.com/product/10638/Super-Pet-Extra-Large-My-First-Home.aspx . Anyone use this. They Ratty Corner Calculator says I can put four rats in it (which is how many I have!). I will have to put a lot of hammocks and other toys for them. Anything that you guys suggest putting inside of it? Kylie has been climbing the bars lately, without using her back legs, so she is able to get into the hammocks. She is starting to become more daring, which is making me think I need a new cage fast!

One of the vets told me not to use carefresh anymore bc its hard for her to grip onto it. He told me to go to towels/blankets. I have tried using towels before, but the girls always pull it off the ground and take it into the hammocks or igloos. How do you guys prevent them from doing this?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

i have the slightly smaller version, and the larger version.

For rats who have an issue climbing it is a great choice. If you are up for other options, the martins R-685 is great for handicapped rats, and can fit up to 4.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

It looks to me like the cage you are thinking about getting is perfect looking. And since the vet said not to use carefresh, you could just use some nice soft towels or some fleecing in the bottom of the cage to make them feel as comfortable as possible. I don't have any old rats but that it what I would do.


----------



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Does anyone know the bar spacing on this cage? right now i have them in a cage where the spacing is 1", but this cage looks like the spacing may be a little bigger. Not sure though.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It's 1 inch. Male rats should be fine in it.

Beware though, I found more of my rats got hurt in a cage like this then others from flopping out of hammocks onto the ground below.


----------



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

What do you mean they hurt themselves from flopping out? My cage right now is the ferret super pet, so it has the same type of plastic base.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I just mean since there are no levels when the rats wanna get out onto the floor they just
kinda.....flop lol.


----------



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

oh! makes sense. lol


----------



## RatBastard (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a cage just like this for Wombat. It is easy to get in and out of and you can even make a little ramp up to the door for her. The top lifts off too so it easy to clean and lift them out when you need too.


----------



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Sweet! I think I will be getting it with in the next couple days.

Do your guys' rats pull up the towel bedding? How do you keep your rats from doing this? Mine will take the towels to their hammocks or pull them to one side of the cage, so the plastic is showing. How do I stop them?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

There really is no way to stop them form doing that, rats like things the way is comfy so I would just leave the towels they way they put them. The exposed plastic part just keep clean. Many rats prefer to lay on the plastic when it is warmer out anyway.

You may also wanna try fleece and towels together. I find rats like the soft fleece to sleep in and the towels help with absorbency and smell.

Oh and the thing I did to prevent flops to the ground is make long hammocks and hang them across the cage like fabric levels, the only annoying thing about that is mine love to poo all over the levels so I needed to vacuum it daily.


----------



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay thanks! I think we have fleece, so I will use both. I plan to put the hammocks low hanging so Kylie can get in and out easily. 

Thanks for the advise!


----------

